# Hulu on Edge



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

Just got my Edge and set it up yesterday. Everything is working fine except for Hulu. It seems like when I go into Hulu the picture is zoomed in. How can I correct this? All other apps, pictures, etc. seem fine.

Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It used to be that if the TiVo was not set to Panel (or Normal) then the Hulu App would have that same Zoom Level and it couldn't be changed while in the Hulu app...

Is it _still_ doing that? It was several years ago it was first noticed...

-KP


----------



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

I made that change and that seems to have helped. Thanks.

Now if we can just fix the Netflix issue that we've been posted about in another threat, we're golden!

Thanks for the help.


----------

